# termites?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure looks like three body segments not two.
Ants have three termites have two.
http://pestcontrol.about.com/od/diffbetweenanttermite/a/Difference-Between-Ants-And-Termites.htm


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback and link, Joe. Definitely looks like 3 segments -> ants. I was looking at the antennae and read that termites had straight while ants had an angle. These look pretty straight. But your link has better info on the bodies. I think these are the same ants that showed up a week ago without wings. I guess they are entering a new phase. I have put out ant baits that I think will take care of them. Probably get some of the outdoor bait spikes this weekend.


----------

